# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Moon, smart levitating camera, 1-Ring, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/@moonby1-ring984

twitter.com/TheMoonCamera

"Moon by 1-Ring: The Worlds First Levitating Camera" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Moon by 1-Ring: the world's first smart camera to defy gravity

Published on Oct 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Moon by 1-Ring: the world's first smart camera to defy gravity

Published on Oct 26, 2017

----------

